# 2007 Tarpon Tomorrow Tournament Series - Galveston Tournament Results



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Galveston Tarpon Tomorrow Pro-Am Results*

The kick-off tournament of the 2007 Tarpon Tomorrow Texas Tournament Series was held this past weekend at Harborwalk in Hitchcock, Texas (near Galveston). The tournament saw 27 pro and amateur entries and 7 kayak entries.

The fleet was greeted on Saturday morning with near perfect offshore tarpon fishing conditions. In a span of about four hours, five fish were caught and released and three of which were placed with PAT satellite tags.

As they say in Texas, if you want the weather to change, wait a couple hours. Sunday broke with completely new conditions on the water. A building south wind brought bumpy conditions and difficult fishing for most of the fleet. By the end of the tournament, seas were building to two foot and a good chop on top of it. One fish was caught and released Sunday but a tag was not placed in the fish.

The final results were as follows:

Amateur Division: First fish caught - Brian Taylor with Team Leader Glenn Boyd. Most fish caught (2) - Brian Taylor with Team Leader Glenn Boyd. Winning Overall Team - Glenn Boyd (2 fish).

Pro Division: First fish caught - Tiger Boone with Team Leader Freddie Carmichael. Most fish caught (2) - Mark Glassmeyer with Team Leader and Captain Jake Reaves. Winning Overall Pro Division Team - Capt. Jake Reaves.

Kayak Division: No fish were landed so no winner but one fish was jumped by a kayaker.

Overall Tournament Series Leader: Capt. Jake Reaves with two fish tagged with PAT Tags. Second is Capt. Dana Bailey with one fish tagged.

The next tournament is in Port O'Connor on September 8-9. It will be headquartered out of The Inn at Clark's. See yall there.

For all information on the tournaments, go to www.tarpontomorrowproam.com


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Scott, thanks for all your work in the tournament. I know all of us kayakkers enjoyed the excuse to get together and chase these awesome fish. Excellent job all around.


----------



## workin2fish (Jul 21, 2004)

Scott, from my crew and myself we enjoyed the tourney and appreciate all the work it takes to put it on. The venue was great. Thanks again.


----------



## Peeshnuck (Feb 1, 2005)

*Great Tourney! Thanks Scott!*

Still lots to learn, and I guess trying it from a kayak is a hard way to do it, but the whole kayak gang had good times on the water with lots of highlights and memories made. We will be back!

I signed up for a couple of the tourneys...so we will have to see what kayakers are open to fishing the other legs...

The meeting with Dr. Ault was facinating...it will be interesting to keep up with the data, patterns, and conclusions that comes from this great research.

Peeshnuck
The BigFishWish Company


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Great Job on the Tourny Scott. Looking forward to fishing a couple more further down the coast. Hopefully we can get some more good info off them Tags!


----------



## rs67c (May 7, 2006)

way to brian and glen..... Kickin butt on them silvers again................ooooohhhh yyyeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Scott for putting on such a great tournament. I know it was a lot of work. Thanks also to the sponsors and the guys and gals that helped out at the dock, especially to Chris Sumers who gave up time on the water to sling BBQ. We had a rather large time even though we didn't catch a tarpon.


Special thanks go out to Dr. Ault and JG (and Mike who was MIA) for doing what they do. Finally, congratulations to all those that landed fish and especially those that helped place a PAT tag (or two...Jake). Welcome to the club.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

A great tournament!! I have fished many... BassChamps, FLW, & many more.

This is better than those at much less cost. Thanks to all. Scott, any plans for TV coverage and $500,00 prize money.... not that any would go to me.

To you yakers: I was too busy yaking and did not look for you til too late. Wanted to meet you guys. Port A and POC are a great venue for you guys.
Hope to see you there.

TC


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Tournament Results....*

I know that something like what happend this weekend requires the efforts of many people to be successfull, but I have watched this event evolve over the last several years, and I really don't think it would have happend like it did without Scott's involvement. From what I have seen, Scott was completely instrumental in the integration of the Tarpon Pro-Am, Tarpon Tommorrow, and Dr. Aults tagging program, and that combined effort is is what has taken this tournament from being a money raiser for tarpon research to the tangable results of actually putting tags in tarpon. That's what counts, and he deserves a lot of credit making that happen......


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Tarponchaser said:


> To you yakers: I was too busy yaking and did not look for you til too late. Wanted to meet you guys. Port A and POC are a great venue for you guys.
> Hope to see you there.
> 
> TC


 LOL, after a day of basically sitting in a plastic tub of pogey slime, I would have killed your appetite probably. Sorry we missed you. I'm sure you'll have a chance to meet most of them in the upcomming tourneys. Work sadly will keep me tied up on weekends for the remainder of the fall. Good luck to those that fish em.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Ditto to what Brent said. Only those who have tried to put something together realize how much is required to do something of this magnitude.

Northpaw,
Poggy soaked bath tub would have been exciting at one spot. I threw out a shad which was instantly eaten by a 30" shark. I reeled him in (50# tackle).. he was splashing on top ....15 -20 -30 other sharks followed him to the boat. They were from 4' to 7'. They hung around the boat for seveal minutes. Besides shad, sharks in Galveston also eat rattletraps, coasthawks, and pops. I have seen bigger but never more. 
Sharks... hooked everyone....5 for 20
Jacks.... 2 for 2 
Kings .... 3 for 3... one around 40#
Tarpon... 0 for 2

Fishoglist has some great leaders but would not waranty the tarpon leaders for shark bites. What's up with that?
TC


----------

